# مصانع تكرير البترول وصيانتها وكل ما تريد معرفته؟؟؟



## AhmedAbdulAzim (28 فبراير 2010)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قد تكون هذه هي المشاركة الاولى لي وتعتبر مناسبة جيدة لاضافة جديدة وموضوع لم يتم طرحه في المنتديات من قبل وموضوعنا اليوم عن مصانع التكرير [/FONT]( [FONT=&quot]المصفاة) وسوف نتناول العديد من اهم معدات المصفاة ولكن اود ان اقول شئ في نفسي هو اننا نريد ان نتناول هذا الموضوع بطريقة احترافية ومن عنده اضافات او اسئلة لايتردد في هذا حتى تعم الفائدة لجميع الناس[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]اولا ما هي مصافي التكرير[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ان مصافي التكرير في جميع انحاء العالم شكل واحد وتصميم واحد ولكن الاختلاف في حجم المعدات وقوة الانتاج فقط [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تتكون مصافي التكرير من عدة وحدات[/FONT] units [FONT=&quot]كل وحدة من الوحدات لها اهتمامات خاصة حسب نوع المنتج او الخدمة التي تؤديها ويكون ترتيبها حسب الاتي[/FONT]:-

[FONT=&quot]الوحدة الرئيسية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الوحدة الرئيسية هي اكبر وحدات المصفاة وايضا معداتها اكبر من باقي الوحدات من حيث الحجم والسعة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبدون ما نخوض في التفاصيل هي مهمتها استقبال البترول الخام وتكون دوران المنتج انة يمر بالفرن حتى يتم تسخينة لدرجة حرارة قد تصل الى 450 مئوية وهذا الفرن هو اكبر افران المصفاة حيث ان المنتج بداخله يمر بثلاث عمليات تسخين قد يصل مسطح هذا الفرن الى حوالي 1000 متر مربع والارتفاع من دون المدخنة حوالي اربع طوابق او 12 متر ارتفاع بعدها يذهب المنتج الى البرج العالي ليتم عمليات الفصل وهذا البرج هو ايضا اعلى ابراج المصفاة حيث يصل طوله في المصافي المتوسطة الى 70 متر ارتفاع تتم عمليات الفصل داخل البرج من خلال صواني او [/FONT]trays [FONT=&quot] من الاستانلس ستيل سمكها او التخانه لاتتزيد عن 1 ونصف مم بها اخرام بقطر 30 مم وعليها غطاء يشبه غطاء الحلة تمام يسمح بمرور المنتجات حسب الكثافة وتكون على سبيل المثال من الاسفل زيوت ثم الديزل ثم البنزين ثم البوتجاز ثم الغازات الاخرى.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعد ذلك يتم خروج المنتجات من خلال البايبات مرورا بعمليات تبريد عبر المبدلات الحرارية ثم الى التبريد الهوائي ثم كل منتج الى الوحدة الخاصة به [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وعلى سبيل المثال سوف نأخذ وحدة البنزين كمثال واحب ان انوه للاخوة الاعضاء ان الموضوع ليس لمعرفة عمليات التشغيل من حيث التفاصيل ولكن هذه مقدمة فقط لكي تكون الصورة واضحة لمن لم يذهب الى مصافي البترول [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نفس الطريقة عندما يذهب البنزين الى الوحدة الخاصة به تتم عملية تسخين للمنتج من خلال الفرن الاول كما سبق لدرجة حرارة حوالى 300 مئوية ووبعدها يخرج ايضا الى برج نفس البرج السابق وتتم عملية الفصل الاولي للبنزين وطبعا يكون الترتيب من الاسفل للاعلى كما سبق زيوت ديزل كيروسين بنزين بوتجاز وغازات بعدها يتم تحويل كل منتج الى وحدته الخاصة به ما عدا البنزين يذهب الى الفرن الثاني والثالث لتكون هناك عمليات تسخين اخرى ثم يمر بابراج اخرى ثم الى المفاعلات او [/FONT]reactors [FONT=&quot] ثم عمليات التبريد من خلال المبدلات ثم الى التبريد الهوائي ثم الى التبريد الماء واخيرا الى التانك او الخزان .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جميع الوحدات بها افران ماعدا وحدتان فقط هي وحدة البولكس مولكس وو حدة البتجاز تتم عملية تنقية البوتجاز من خلال مروره بمفاعل بة سراميك مدور قطر 20 مم من الاسفل ماء وكتالست ثم يدخل المنتج من اسفل وخروجه من الاعلى نقي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تلك كانت مقدمة فقط بدون تفاصيل لمعرفة عمليات الفصل وترتيبها العلمي يمكنك سؤال القسم الكميائي او قسم هندسة البترول.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اهم الوحدات الخدمية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحدة الهيدروجين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحدة النيتروجين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحدة انتاج السلفر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحدات التبريد المائي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحدة الماء العادي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وحدة البويلر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مصنع تعبئة البوتجاز[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و غرف التحكم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الان قد اتينا الى ما نحن بصدده وهي المعدات والالات اللازمة لتشغيل هذة المصافي وسوف نتناول الموضوع باحترافية دون الخوض في تفاصيل التصنيع ولكننا سوف نتكلم عن الصيانة اكثر وباحتراف حسب المعايير العالمية او الكود والاستاندرد وهما [/FONT] API , ASME, ANSI, TEMA, ASTM, BS 
[FONT=&quot] طبعا لكل منهم ارقام خاصة بالصيانة والتصنيع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اهم المعدات التي سنتناولها بالترتيب الاتي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المبدلات الحرارية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الافران [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المضخات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مولدات الهواء[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مراوح التبريد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البويلر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المجمعات [/FONT] presser vessels 
[FONT=&quot]الخزانات [/FONT]tanks 
[FONT=&quot]المحابس [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والمعدات الاخرى الفلاتر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]البايب و البايب لاين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الحماية الكاثودية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]انتظرونا لنا تكملة ان شاء الله[/FONT]


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (28 فبراير 2010)

*المبدلات الحرارية*

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم يا اخواني [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سوف نستكمل ما قد بدأناه وسوف يكون هناك شرح وافي وبالتفصيل الممل بدون ما نخوض في الفرعيات اولا المبدلات الحرارية او [/FONT]heat exchanger[FONT=&quot] وسوف اقوم بالشرح من خلال العملاق [/FONT]TEMA[FONT=&quot] وهو الكتاب الخاص بصناعة المبدلات الحرارية الكتاب موجود وسوف اقوم برفعه بعد الانتهاء من الشرح عن المبدلات الحرارية[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]اولا ما هي المبدلات الحرارية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هي عبارة عن جسم خارجي وتيوب باندل من الداخل وبلغة العاملين في مصافي التكرير ينتمي الى عائلة المجمعات او [/FONT]presser vessels[FONT=&quot] نظرا لان الجسم الخارجي يكون قريبا جدا من المجمعات من حيث التخانات ونوع المعدن سواء كان [/FONT]or carbon steel low alloy or high alloy or stainless steel[FONT=&quot] وحتى طريقة اللحام وايضا كتاب الصيانة الخاص به [/FONT]API 510[FONT=&quot] للصيانة وليس للتصنيع وظيفته عملية تسخين منتج وتبريد الاخر او العكس بدرجات حرارة معينة وحسب درجة الحرارة يتم عزل الجسم الخارجي او لا [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ماهي انواع المبدلات الحرارية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المبدلات الحرارية لها عدة انواع ومسميات واشكال مختلفة كما تشاهدون الصورة رقم 1 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الرسم يوضح اشكال الجسم الخارجي [/FONT]shell [FONT=&quot] وايضا بداية ونهاية الجسم الخارجي سواء كان [/FONT]channel or bonnet[FONT=&quot] الشركة المصنعة تعتقد ان هذه هي الانواع والاشكال المستحبة والمناسبة عند تصنيع اي مبدل حراري كما يتم عملية تصميم الجسم الخارجي حسب الباندل المستخدم وال [/FONT]tube bindle [FONT=&quot] كما هو واضح من اسمه عبارة عن عدة مواسير بقطر ربع او نصف بوصة وفي بعض المبدلات الحرارية تصل الى 2 ونصف بوصة وهي عادة مستخدمة في وحدات انتاج السلفر وتكون مبطنة من الداخل بمادة الريفركتري كما في الافران [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]وعمواما الباندل الواحد يبداء من 30 تيوب وقد يصل الى 1500 تيوب للمبدل الحراري الواحد ويبلغ الطول من متران الى 4 او 5 متر طولي ولا يتعدى القطر الدائري 120 سنتيمتر اي ان ال 1500 تيوب كلهم في دائرة قطرها 120 سنتيمتر بطول 4 او 5 متر عادة اما يكون له بداية ونهاية او على شكل حرف يو والمسمى له تيوب باندل والاخر يو باندل المواد المستخدمة عادة في صناعة الباندل قد تكون من الحديد [/FONT]low carbon steel [FONT=&quot] او من البرونز او من الاستانلس ستيل او من التيتانيوم او النحاس او الالمونيوم وذلك حسب المواصفات المطلوبة ونوع الخام اما الجسم الخارجي كما ذكرنا من الحديد ويتم عزله من الخارج بواسطة ال [/FONT]insulation [FONT=&quot] كما في المكيفات في حالات درجة الحرارة العالية اكثر من 80 مؤية والعازل يكون بسمك معين حسب الحرارة يبداء من 5 الى 15 سنتيمتر ومغلف بصاج الالمونيوم 1 او اقل مليمتر فائدة العازل الحفاظ على درجة الحرارة للمبدل وايضا امان للمارة او للناس تخيل المنتج درجتة 300 مؤوية ممكن لو لمسته يحصل لك ايه.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المبدلات الحرارية تثبت على الارض على قواعد خراسانية ويمكن ان يكون مبدلان فوق بعضهما البعض حسب او اربع مبدلات كل اثنان فوق بعض لكي يصل الى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة وايضا علشان حاطر المكان لانه لومبدل واحد ممكن يكون طوله 20 او 30 متر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طبعا المبدل له مدخل واحد ومخرج واحد لكل منتج للباندل مدخل ومخرج في الشانل انظر الصورة وذلك في حالة التيوب على حرف يو وبالنسبة للتيوب العادي تكون واحد امامي وواحد خلفي والجسم الخارجي اضا له مدخل وخرج في الجسم نفسه اثنان امامي في حالة اليو وخلفي امامي في الحالات العادية وتطبق قاعدة المدخل اصغر من المخرج او العكس حسب المكان الذي تعمل به وذلك ايضا لمعرفة فين المدخل وفين المخرج علشان الصداع ايضا وليس له اي فائدة علمية او عملية قد يكونان متساويان في بعض الاحيان وهنا يوضع اسهم توضح ذلك سهم الدخول وسهم الخروج [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والان ها قد اتينا الى مكونات المبدل الحراري [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طبعا كما في الصورة رقم 2 يتكون المبدل من حوالي 40 جزء الصورة غير محتاجة للشرح فقط انظر الى الرقم والشكل واي سؤال انا حاضر ............................................................... يتبع عن المبدلات 2[/FONT]


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (1 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مشكوور ع الموضوع


----------



## اسامة القاسى (1 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (2 مارس 2010)

*عن المبدلات الحرارية*

اشكركم جميعا على الردود ونواصل
بعد ان تم التعرف على المبدل الحراري الان سوف نطرق سريعا حول كيفية تصنيع المبدل الحراري بالنسبة للباندل اليكم فيديو يوضح طريقة الصنع بغض النظر عن الحجم لان الفكرة تعتبر واحدة ملاحظة مهمة عند تصنيع المبدل الحراري يتم تصنيع الباندل اولا ثم يتم صناعة ال shell او الجسم الخارجي وطبعا الباندل هو اهم شئ في المبدل الحراري وبالعربي هو فن الصناعة اما الجسم الخارجي يصنع بسهولة كأي مجمع او فيزل وذلك حسب مواصفات الكود الامريكي للهندسة الميكانيكية للمجمعات القسم الثامن والان اتركم مع الفيديو ASME sec. 8 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsfRQGm4-Lc
طبعا بالنسبة لاي سؤال حول عملية ومراحل التصنيع انا في الخدمة
الان نحن بصدد عمليه التصميم حسب المواصفات وكيف يتم اختيار materials للباندل والحجم والنوع سواء كان باندل عادي او يو باندل .............................................. يتبع عن المبدلات الحرارية فانتظرونا


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (2 مارس 2010)

اولا وقبل ان يتم اختيار نوع المعدن لابد ان يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار انه يتم اختيار تخانات المعدن حسب نسب التبادل الحراري المقرر الوصول اليه اي انه تخانة 3 مم تختلف عن 2 مم في عمليات التبادل الحراري كما انه ايضا يتم حساب ال diameter  للتيوب من خلال سرعة المنتج السائل وايضا كثافة نفس المنتج وهنا يختلف الوضع مابين ربع بوصة او نصف بوصة ولنفس الاسباب يتم اختيار طول وحجم التيوب باندل
ان الشركة المصنعة تصنع المبدل الحراري من خلال المعلومات الاتية من العميل والمقصود بالعميل هو المشتري ولابد للعميل ان يزوده ايضا بكافة المعلومات من حيث 
نوع المادة السائلة الداخلية والخارجية بمعنى انه لو من الداخل fuel oil  ومن الخارج ماء.
سرعة المادة السائلة
كثافة المادة السائلة
معدلات التبادل الحراري للمنتجات الداخلية والخارجية
الضغط الداخلي والخارجي
الحرارة الداخلية والخارجية للتيوب والجسم الخارجي ويتم اعطاء allowable stress  ايضا من قبل العميل
كما ايضا يكون هناك معلومات عن طبيعة الارض المواد تثبيت المبدل الحراري عليها 
وطبعا اذا كان هناك اي معلومات اخرى يتم تزويدها من العميل الى المورد للوصول الى اعلى معدلات الجودة 
بعد الحصول على تلك المعلومات تتم عملية حسابات لاختيار نوع المعدن والتخانات حسب ما قد سبق ذكره
طبعا داخل الكتاب من القسم الخامس يوضح جميع المعلمومات حول عمليات التصنيع للجسم الخارجي وايضا ال support , nozzles 
لاي سؤال حول عمليات التصنيع لاتتردد بالسؤال
والان ما هو المهم بالنسبة لنا هي عملية صيانة واصلاح المبدل الحراري وتتم عملية الصيانة على طريقتان 
اولا الجسم الخارجي
ثانيا التيوب باندل
ولنا بقية لنتحدث عن صيانة المبدل الحراري ............................................. انتظرونا


----------



## م/يوسف (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## فراس بشناق (2 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الجهد الجميل


----------



## islam2a (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك وعلى المعلومات القيمة


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (2 مارس 2010)

*تابع صيانة المبدلات الحرارية داخل حقول النفط*

السلام عليكم يا اخواني 
اشكركم جمعيا على الاهتمام

اولا وقبل البدء بالتحدث عن الصيانة لابد ان يكون هناك اقبال منكم للتعرف على المعدات من خلال اسئلتكم عنها ومن لديه معلومات عنها يضيفها حتى نتناول الموضوع بطريقة احترافية ولتعم الفائدة لجميع الناس 
نحن ما يهمنا ان نعرف كيف يصنع المبدل الحراري والاهم منه هو كيف نقوم بعمليات الصيانة له لاننا جمعيا نعمل اما في مصافي التكرير او مصانع مشابه تستخدم نفس المعدات وللوصول الى معدالات عالية من الخبرة عليك ان تتعلم وتفهم جيدا ان سر تقدم المهندس وما يفرقه عن مهندس اخر هو عملية الخبرة من خلال التعرف على مكونات المعدات وطريقة اصلاحها باقل تكاليف واقل وقت و عليك اتباع الاتي عندما تذهب الى مكان جديد
اولا ان تهتهم بال history card  بالنسبة للمبدل الحراري وهذا الكارد يوضح لك عمليات الصيانات التي تمت منذ انشاء المعدات كما لابد لك ايضا الاطلاع على كروت الاختبارات غير التدميرية لنفس المعدة NDT  وملف التقارير الخاصة بالاصلاحات التي تمت بجانب الزيارة الميدانية.
اولا خطوات الصيانة......
ان الكود والاستاندر والمقصود بالكود والاستاندرد هو ال ASME , API , ASTM, ANSI, NACE ,and BS  قد وضع معايير معينة في المهندس المشرف على صيانة مثل هذه المعدات هو ان لاتقل الخبرة عن 10 سنوات في نفس المكان او يكون مرخص له من قبل الكود الخاص بصيانة كل معدة وانه اجتاز الاختبارات بنجاح. كما يوجد ايضا فريق يعاون هذا المهندس المختص بالاشراف على الصيانة وبالنسبة لصيانة المبدلات الحرارية الصيانة لها عن طريق API 510 وسوف ارفع كتاب api 510  مع اسئلة الاختبارات ايضا.
الصيانة تتم على اسس معينة اما مقرر لها اثناء التوقف الدوري للمصنع وهذا غالبا حسب الشركة ولكن على الاقل كل سنة ولا يزيد عن سنتان او الصيانة الاضطرارية نتيجة خلل مفاجئ.
بالنسبة للمبدلات الحرارية اهم عيوبها هي 
1 ال leak  او التسريب وهناك نوعان من التسريب سواء كان داخلي في الباندل او خارجي في الجسم الخارجي ولكن المهم كيف يتم كشف التسريب الداخلي يتم بواسطة المعمل عندما يكتشف اختلاط مادتين ببعض بمعنى لو ان المبدل به زيت وماء اكيد هيكتشف ويتم التبليغ
2 الانسداد بالنسبة للباندل وهي ان يتم انسداد المواسير وهي غالبا تنسد من كثرة الشوائب الموجودة في المنتجات او السائل ويتم اكتشافة بواسطة مقياس الضغط او عن طريق غرف التحكم الموجودة في المصنع
3 التأكل والصداء وكما نعرف جميعا ان التأكل يتم على اساس التأكل الطبيعي general corrosion  او التأكل الميكانيكي erosion  وللمزيد عن معلومات التأكل يمكنك متابعة اي من كتب الحماية الكاثودية او كتب صيانة المجمعات او الحزانات التانك وهنا قد اتينا لمعرفة كيف نعرف ان هناك نأكل في المعدة هي تتم من خلال واحدة من اثنين اما اختبار قياس التخانات على عدة نقاط محددة اي لايتم القياس خارج تلك النقاط بواسطة ال NDT  ال ultrasonic inspection testing  وللمزيد عن المعدات يمكنك زيارة موقع GE inspection or DAKOTA  وهذه النقاط مقسمة على الجسم الخارجي بحيت تكون 5 نقاط في  bonnet  اي الراس وحوالي 8 نقاط في shell  و 4 نقاط في channel  وهذه النقاط في كل الاتجاهات شمال جنوب فوق تحت او شرق غرب 
الطريقة الثانية عن طريق جهاز مقياس التأكل وهي عبارة عن وجود فتحة في جسم المبدل الحراري nozzle 2 to 3 inch  مثبت به قطعة من نفس نوع المعدن ونفس التحانة ويتم اخراجها كل فترة معينة وارسالها للمعمل لقياس وزنها وهي غالبا غير مستخدمة لانها مكلفة والثانية انه من المستحسن انهم يستحدمونها في الخطوط الطويلة نظرا لصعوبة عمليات التفتيش عليها لانها ام تكون مدفونة او عالية.
ان الصيانة ليست مجرد كلمتان وبس لذا ولانني اقوم بالشرح من خلال تجارب ميدانية والكلام دة غير موجود بالكتب سيكون لنا بقية ان شاء الله ...................................................... فانتظرونا عن صيانة المبدلات الحرارية


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (3 مارس 2010)

*صيانة المبدلات الحرارية*

مرة اخرى يا اخواني الكرام عدنا الى صيانة المبدلات الحرارية وطبعا كما هو متعارف عليه ان الصيانة تكون واحدة الخطوات في الحالتين سواء طارئة او صيانة دورية وتكون على هذا الاساس 
اولا :- عليك معرفة الاتي لانه مهم في عمليات التفتيش والصيانة وهي معرفة
 1 ال p no of material  وهي معرفة نوع المعدن المستخدم سواء للجسم الخارجي او للتيوب باندل 
2 معرفة نوع المواد الداخلية السائلة لانها تسهل من عمليات اكتشاف العيوب بمعنى وجود الماء مثلا في المبدل الحرارري = تأكل مع انسداد لو كان من الداخل
3 عليك بتدوين الاتي وهي معرفة وهي الضغط اثناء عمليات التشغيل والضغط التجريبي بالنسبة للتيوب او الجسم الخارجي a operation pressure or design pressure and test pressure 
4- الادوات الواجب توافرها مع مهندس التفتيش او الصيانة هي طبعا قلم و نوت بوك + كشاف + شاكوش خفيف نصف كيلو او شاكوش براس بلاستيكي + فريق ال NDT  في حالة احتمالات اجراء اي اختبار لمنطقة معينة
5 هي التاكد من ان جميع التصاريح جاهزة ووجود السقالات مع شهادة الامن والسلامة ووجود الروافع وجميع متطلبات العمل.
الان قد اتينا الى فك المبدل الحراري حسب الخطوات التالية يتم فك ال channel اولا وهي الواجهة الامامية ثم ال bonnet  وهي المنطقة الخلفية بعدها يتم سحب الباندل من الداخل وكانك تخرج سيجارة من علبة سجائر ويتم السحب من الجهة الامامية للمبدل بعد ذلك يتم ترقيم الباندل برقم المبدل الحراري وذلك لارسالة الى منطقة ال تنظيف الترقيم من اجل عدم ضياعه وسط المبدلات الاخرى
ايضا هناك عملية تنظيف للجسم الخارجي ولكن تنظيف الباندل يتم بواسطة الماء العادى من خلال خرطوم يتم ادخالة الى كل التيوب الموجودة بقوضغط للماء حتي يتم تنظيفه كاملا خارجيا وداخليا 
والان عمليات التفتيش على العيوب وطريقة اصلاحها بالنسبة للجسم الخارجي .
كما ذكرنا انه تتم عمليات الاصلاح حسب الكود الامريكي API 510  للمنشأت البترولية وخاص ب presser vessels  اي المجمعات وبالترتيب المناسب لك تتم عملية الفحص بمجرد النظر 
1 ال channel  الشانل وهي التأكد من عدم وجود اي عامل تأكل من الداخل او مناطق اللحام الداخلية سواء في الجسم او ال نوزل  nozzles  المدخل المخرج نوزل وحدات قياس الضغط والحرارة وطبعا الكراك بجميع انواعه او اي احتكاك ميكانيكي او كسر ناتج عن عملية الفك والتركيب ويطلق عليه  mechanical damage  في حالة انك تشك باحتمال وجود كراك لاتتردد ان ترسل الى اي انواع الاختبارات غير التدميري وغالبا يكون  DP dyepenterant test  لانه مناسب في جميع الحالات وايضا مناسب لمعظم المعادن 
2 ال بونت  bonnet  تتم بنفس الطريقة السابق ذكرها في الشانل 
3  shell  او الجسم الخارجي ايضا تتم بنفس الطريقة مع هذة الزيادات هي انك سوف تدخل داخل الجسم نظرا لطوله وهنا تحتاج البطارية او الكشاف لكى ترى ما بداخل الجسم ثانيا عمليات الفحص لجميع القواعد الحديدية والاسمنتية المثبت عليها المبدل الحراري ولاتنس ان احتمال وجود شك بسيط لوجود اي عيب عليك اتحاذ اجراءات الفحص بواسطة NDT 
4 في حالة وجود عازل حراري للجسم الخارجي يكون الفحص من الداخل ويتم فك العازل في حالة وجود عيب يستدعي الاصلاح وسوف نتناول العيوب لاحقا وطريقة الاصلاح حسب الكود وفي حالة عدم وجود العازل يتم فحص الجسم من الخارج بنفس الطريقة ولكن وجود الدهان قد لايمكنك من الفحص لذلك الاعتماد الاكبر على عمليات الفحص الداخلية
الان قد وصلنا الى ان يكون هناك عيوب او مناطق لابد من اصلاحها او انه سليم 100 % العيوب المحتملة والغالبية هي 
1 نقص حاد في تخانة المعدن وهي مححددة حسب نسب  corrosion allowances  وغالبا حسب الكود ان لاتصل الى 40 % من التخانة الاصلية هنا يتوجب عليك تغيير المبدل كاملا وهنا فائدة مراجعة كروت القياس لمعرفة معدلات التناقص في التخانات عبر السنين.
2 وجود ال petting  وهو نوع من انواع الصداء او التأكل في منطقة معينة داخل الجسم وشكلها عبارة عن حفرة او حفر بجوار بعضها البعض قد تكون في محيط دائري 20 سم او اقل او اكثر او حتى حفرة واحدة تتم عملية اصلاح هذة الحفر ايضا عن طريق قياسها بواسطة ال بيت جاج  pet gage  ومعرفة العمق وايضا لاتتجاوز العمق 60 % من التحانة الاصلية بمعنى انع لو ال جسم الخارجي تخانة 10 مم عمق الحفر ة لايزيد عن 6 مم طيب في حالة الزيادة يتم الاصلاح حسب الكود الامريكي هو وضع ما يسمي باتش بلات جوينت patch plate joints  وهي قص قطعة من الحديد من نفس نوع المعدن سواء مربعة او مستطيلة او دائرية ولابد ان تعمل كفر لمنطقة العيوب حوالي 3 سم من جميع الاتجاهات والتخانة تزيد عن التخانة الاصلية 15 % اقل او ازود قليلا ويتم اللحام من الخارج فقط على نفس معايير اللحام الاصلي عند التصنيع وبعدها لابد من اختبار اللحام بواسطة اي نوع اختبار ان دي تي وهنا تأتي لفائدة معرفة نوع المعدن الاصلي......
3 الاخرام او التاكل في منطقة معينة تتم الاصلاح بنفس الطريقة السابق ذكرها
4 وجود تاكل ميكانيكي او كسور ميكانيكية وهي عادة وغالبا تتم اصلاحها بنفس الطريقة السابق ذكرها ولكن اذا كانت في مناطق الجاسكت يتوجب تغير الفلانش كاملا لانه سوف يكون هناك تسريب.
5 اللحامات الاصلية ووجود كراك او شروخ بها هي تكتشف بواسطة اختبار ال ان ديتي ويتم اصلاحها بفتح اللحام مرة اخرى مع عمل كفر من كل اتجاة 5 سم ويلحم من جديد بنفس طريقة ومواصفات اللحام الاصلي في حالات التخانات التي تزيد عن 32 مم في الكاربون ستيل يكون هناك معالجة حرارية وللمزيد عن المعالجة الحرارية تابع معنا لاحقا طبعا جميع المعلومات التي تريد الحصول عليها تجدها في ملف المبدل الحراري القسم الميكانيكي او المدني
في حالة استفسار انا حاضر عن اي عيوب واتمنى ان اكون قد كفيت كامل العيوب
وهنا يا اخوان قد وصلنا الى كيف يتم عمليات الفحص للباندل او اليو باندل فانتظرونا يتبع عن صيانة المبدلات الحرارية


----------



## safa aldin (18 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmsha0 (19 مارس 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mo_el (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## موسى احمد 1983 (27 يوليو 2010)

اسئل الله ان يزيدك علم وان يرزقك الجنه وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزء


----------



## رائد احمد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

هادي تعيش


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور شديد على الشرح الوافي و الشامل


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسئل الله ان يزيدك علم وان يرزقك الجنه وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزء*​


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا ننتظر منك المزيد*​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (1 يناير 2011)

goooood


----------



## فراس عبدالخالق (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الشرح الوافي مع الصور


----------



## الهندي30 (22 يناير 2011)

*شكرا على مجهودك وعلى المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## م/ أبوالعيون (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا:77:


----------



## منذر مهدي الوائلي (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع حبذا لو كانت لديك او اي من الاخوة المهندسين صورة مقطع عرضي لفرن التسخين


----------



## محمد ابورية (28 يونيو 2011)

والله يااخي لو سمحت كنت اريد شرح مفصل للابراج والافران وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ksha (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور ياهندسه 
وفى انتظار البقيه ​


----------



## mr-azzoz (28 سبتمبر 2011)

_مشـــــــــــكور على الفايـــده .. وربـنـــــا يــذيـــك مــن عــلمـه_


----------



## hayderrekan (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين نحن بحاجه لل api 510 وكتب صيانة المبادلات​


----------



## زيد علي وتوت (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككور


----------



## زيد علي وتوت (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككور


----------



## sabir1980 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اريد بحث عن النفط واسماء المصادر الماخوذ منه


----------



## الزبيدي الثاني (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ كاتب الموضوع اود ان اسال عن مصافي النفط الاسود المنتشرة الان في العراف وهي لها عدة مناشىء صينية وتركية ولكني اسال عن الصينية منها كيف يتم تنصيبها ومراحل مرور النفط الاسود طبعا هي في البداية يمر النفط الاسود الى الفرن وبعدها الى التاور اي البرج الغالي علما ان هذه المصاقي تنتج زيت الغاز والقار او ما يسمى الزفت ومادة اخرى تشبه الزيت اريد منك اخي العزيز تفصيلا ويا حبذا لو كان مدعوما بالرسوم او الصور ان توفرت وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طه ابوعلي (11 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## طه ابوعلي (14 يناير 2012)

:31:الف شكر على هذا الشرح الجميل :31:


----------



## اسحاق عمان (15 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## عبودالعبوش (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير الموضع مفيد جداً

وأرجو من الأخوة المهندسين والقائمين على المنتدى أفادتي بكتب عن لحام البايب والمواقع التي 

تفيدنا ولكم مني فائق الشكر والأحترام


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (16 يناير 2012)

اشكر الاخ العزيز على هذه المعلومات واحب ان اليه معلومات عن الشعلة التي تعتبر ايضا من المنظومات المهمة في المصفى وهي في الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=307961


----------



## مخاوى الذيب (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي


----------



## المهندس عماد جري (19 يناير 2012)

احسنت استاذ aaziem


----------



## Hythamaga (20 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mzzizz (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*السيد. aaziem*



aaziem قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام
> قد تكون هذه هي المشاركة الاولى لي وتعتبر مناسبة جيدة لاضافة جديدة وموضوع لم يتم طرحه في المنتديات من قبل وموضوعنا اليوم عن مصانع التكرير ( المصفاة) وسوف نتناول العديد من اهم معدات المصفاة ولكن اود ان اقول شئ في نفسي هو اننا نريد ان نتناول هذا الموضوع بطريقة احترافية ومن عنده اضافات او اسئلة لايتردد في هذا حتى تعم الفائدة لجميع الناس.
> اولا ما هي مصافي التكرير
> ...



==========================
كنت اود من حضرتك دراسة جدوي عن تكليف مصفاة تكرير البترول 500000 الف برميل يوميا 
انتظر ردك الكريم (بزنس) وشكرا


----------



## محمدعمار (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------

